# Lets get some Pizza!!



## SteveDeBeave (Feb 12, 2002)

I used to go out and pig out with my family and friends on pizza.  So the other day some friends of mine were talking about losing weight and having pizza once a week.

Well I used to eat about 5~6 pieces of a combination sausage, pepperoni, well you know everthing!  I now count almost every calorie that I eat daily, have been for quite awhile now.  I figured up my old pizza pig-out meal from the local pizza place.

6 pieces 14" pizza and 3 12oz beers...are you ready??  Here it comes...oh my god!!!

2667 Calories


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 13, 2002)




----------



## Vai Fan (Feb 13, 2002)

Glad for you that you've changed your ways, bud.  Keep up with the dedication.


----------



## Tank316 (Feb 13, 2002)

and your point is..........j/k....it sucks when everybody's enjoying a slice or two and washing it down with a cold one  and you get to  have a FRIGGIN salad and ICE WATER.oh well


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 13, 2002)

Damn I'd kill for pizza right now


----------



## seyone (Feb 13, 2002)

pizza is the one food I can not live without. I need it, so I eat it. If I didn't I would be the most miserable piece of shit around. now I am just a friendly piece of shit.(thought I would say it before someone else got the chance)


----------



## Arnold (Feb 13, 2002)

that's about how many calories I eat in an entire day.


----------



## Vai Fan (Feb 14, 2002)

Okay, who can come up with a 'healthy' pizza with more protein, fewer carbs, and healthy fats?  Oh, and make it taste as good as a big ol', drippin' with grease Pizza Hut pie!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 14, 2002)

I can come up w/ a good pizza recipe, but it still isn't going to taste like pizza hut!


----------



## Vai Fan (Feb 14, 2002)

Okay, I'll ask for it...can I have it?  I made the oatmeal pancakes from the recipe you gave out...really good, and the kid's liked 'em, too.


----------



## beau1al (Feb 14, 2002)

ME TOO


----------



## November (Feb 15, 2002)

I make my own pizza at home (dough and everything!) about once a week.

if you really think about it, you get all your protein, good carbs and a bit of fat all in one bundle.

I really don't have a problem with it.

If I did NOT have pizza once a week, I would go mad.

It's a stape food for me!  

Here is my secret in making an amazing pizza:

-make sure you use a little (half a tsp) of yeast when you make the dough.
-put oregano, basil flakes, 1 tsp of salt and 1 tsp of virgin olive oil  in the dough before you mix it with the yeast.
-put chopped garlic, chopped yellow hot peppers and red onions on the sauce first, THEN put the cheese on with all the other ingredients.

make sure you use some gloves when you chop the yellow hot peppers though. They may not taste very hot when you actually eat them after cooking but boy they got lots of capsin that seep into your skin.


-November


----------



## Lightman009 (Mar 16, 2002)

Vegetarian pizza is significantly better calorie and nutrition wise.


----------



## irontime (Mar 16, 2002)

Ya but where's the beef?


----------



## seyone (Mar 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> Ya but where's the beef?



the beef is right here, but you're not my type


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2002)

I could so stuff pizza in my face right now! Who bumped this damn thread!


----------



## seyone (Mar 16, 2002)

pizza pizza pizza


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> pizza pizza pizza


----------



## seyone (Mar 16, 2002)

oh that hurts,I think we have to bump this thread everyday just for that


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2002)

Then you'll really know the meaning of hurt!


----------



## seyone (Mar 16, 2002)

UH OH w8 is gonna lay the smack down.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 17, 2002)

OK, I shouldn't do this, but a company called Life Services has a low carb pizza dough that I'm told is really decent!

I will NOT howevr post the link, w8 is going to have to shove something else in her face!

"Are you on a cut or aren't you?"

FC


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fat Cell *_
> 
> "Are you on a cut or aren't you?"
> 
> FC


----------



## rks1969 (Mar 17, 2002)

Metrx put out a healthy pizza; pasta & pancake mix a while back,but I never tried any.Maybe this will help.


When not trying to lose fat I make a pretty good hi-protein pizza.Like anything else...to much of a good thing is fattening.

    Bobboli pizza crust   (large)
     pizza sauce  (choice)
   low fat cheese   (x-sharp cheddar & provolone)
   shredded grilled chicken or lean beef
   onionspeppers,mushrooms  or vegggies of choice


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 17, 2002)

Last night, I had chinese food (General Tso chicken, egg roll, fried rice), and three beers.   

Give me a break....it was the first bad meal I've had in four weeks, and I have not missed a workout in two months.


----------



## Hawkens (Mar 17, 2002)

Isn't Pizza one of the main food groups?   

Hawkens


----------



## seyone (Mar 22, 2002)

yum pizza


----------



## ZECH (Mar 22, 2002)

Seyone, You just had to do it, didn't you??


----------



## seyone (Mar 22, 2002)

I couldn't help myself


----------



## ZECH (Mar 22, 2002)

You know how W8 feels about this!!!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 22, 2002)




----------



## Tank316 (Mar 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_


soon w8 soon, it will be all worth it.


----------



## seyone (Mar 22, 2002)

for w8's sake we should stop bumping this thread.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> for w8's sake we should stop bumping this thread.



*too early in the morning to find the UP YOURS similie*


----------



## seyone (Mar 23, 2002)

what, are you suggesting that I was being sarcastic. me? noo.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 28, 2002)

Well seeing today is thursday and the weekend coming up (and Easter) I thought it would be a good time to cheat and have PIZZA!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 28, 2002)

Would it be an abuse of my powers to lock this puppy...or, better yet....DELETE IT!


----------



## ZECH (Mar 28, 2002)

W8.....I bumped this just for you!!! Knew you would like it. And yes, it would be!! 
It's not much longer W8....hold on!!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 28, 2002)

Yeah, and it's hell....I just realized I'm gonna be surrounded by CHOCOLATE this w/e!


----------



## ZECH (Mar 28, 2002)

LOL!!! I forgot about that!! HA HA HA!!!!!


----------



## seyone (Mar 28, 2002)

I'll be a sport and NOT start a chocolate thread


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> I'll be a sport and NOT start a chocolate thread



You're such a friend!


----------



## ZECH (Mar 28, 2002)

Hey, what would you do without us???


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 28, 2002)

Um....probably not think about pizza and chocolate!


----------



## seyone (Mar 28, 2002)

as long as you know we are here for you.


----------



## seyone (Apr 7, 2002)

hey w8 is it safe to bump this thread without getting my ass kicked now?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 8, 2002)

....yes, bump it all you want, I've had my fix, lol


----------



## ZECH (May 9, 2002)

W8......I would die for some great pizza now!! How about you???


----------



## nikegurl (May 9, 2002)

evil.  just evil.  i was eating my egg whites.  all was fine and now i hear the echo in my head....pizzapizzapizzapizza


----------



## Stacey (May 9, 2002)

I know, damnit me too!!!!
not fair!!


----------



## w8lifter (May 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> W8......I would die for some great pizza now!! How about you???



Nope....not craving pizza at all thanks


----------



## ActionMatt (May 9, 2002)

I'll take  nice slice of W8 please.


----------



## ZECH (May 9, 2002)

NG and Princess....   
W8........For some reason I don't believe you!!


----------



## cornfed (May 9, 2002)

Alright, I'm gonna create a healthy pizza that tastes good, and I already have a healthy choc dessert (choc/rasberry cheesecake that's not a killer on the diet  ), so maybe W8 won't kill me for posting in this thread.   I'll do it I swear!!!    If I can't, I'll just delete my post LOL


----------



## w8lifter (May 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ActionMatt *_
> I'll take  nice slice of W8 please.




Do I know you?


----------



## w8lifter (May 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> NG and Princess....
> W8........For some reason I don't believe you!!



Hey...I never said I wouldn't stuff one in my face if it were sitting here...I just said I wasn't craving one


----------



## w8lifter (May 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> Alright, I'm gonna create a healthy pizza that tastes good, and I already have a healthy choc dessert (choc/rasberry cheesecake that's not a killer on the diet  ), so maybe W8 won't kill me for posting in this thread.   I'll do it I swear!!!    If I can't, I'll just delete my post LOL




Hey...post 'em, especially the cheesecake recipe


----------



## ActionMatt (May 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> 
> Do I know you?




Does it matter?


----------



## w8lifter (May 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ActionMatt *_
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter?




Not really


----------



## cornfed (May 9, 2002)

will do...as soon as i find it again LOL


----------



## epimetheus (May 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I could so stuff pizza in my face right now! Who bumped this damn thread!




You know, Pizza is my nickname.


----------



## cornfed (May 9, 2002)

I DIiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiD IT!!!!!!!        Healthy Pizza!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    
check out the recipe in the above forum...

Peace... I'm outta' heaah


----------



## seyone (May 9, 2002)

Healthy pizza?  I want nothing to do with it.


----------



## ragingbull (May 11, 2002)

Congratulations, you just ruined pizza for the entire board. But, the information is very much appreciated.  That, my friend, is the motherload of calories.


----------



## qball (May 12, 2002)

Ya know,  when in you order pizza in Italy, you get an entire pie to yourself!!   Of course, it's not exaclty loaded with 8 tons of cheese and enough cholesterol and fat to choke a horse either.  But, damn, an entire pizza pie, about 12" diameter. ALL TO YOURSELF!!


----------



## seyone (May 12, 2002)

I usually get a whole pizza to myself and I don't live in Italy


----------



## ZECH (Jun 11, 2002)

I had to do it! I'm hungry this morning!!


----------



## Mudge (Jun 11, 2002)

Damn, I SO love pizza, anything with gobs of cheese on it is friggin good.

Ok, back to my oatmeal...


----------



## LAM (Jun 11, 2002)

large amounts of pizza can spike insulin for up to 4-6 hours.


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 11, 2002)

WTF cares...gimme pizza


----------



## Animal (Jun 12, 2002)

PIZZA THE BULKING FOOD OF CHAMPIONS   

















Animal


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 12, 2002)

Wish I were bulking


----------



## ZECH (Aug 14, 2002)

Damn...two months since I bumped this!! Pizza time!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Preacher (Aug 14, 2002)

*A LOT of Cardio !*

Look what you have to do to get rid of that:

Cardio I did yesterday (day off at work):


----------



## SteveDeBeave (Nov 12, 2002)

I just needed to remind myself how gross PIZZA is!!







*Maybe two pieces and one beer????  PLEASE!*

I'll do an extra set of squats........yeah that's it!


----------



## ZECH (Nov 12, 2002)

Damn, I almost forgot about this thread! Cool!


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 12, 2002)

GGGGGGGRRRR


----------



## david (Nov 12, 2002)

Mmmmmmmnnnnnnnnnnnn  did someone say, P-I-Z-Z-A??


----------



## Dero (Dec 17, 2002)

Did I hear it was zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzza time?


----------



## david (Dec 17, 2002)

Pizza not just something that's there.... it's a WAY of life!


----------



## cornfed (Dec 18, 2002)

What's this thread about?


----------



## urso8up (Dec 18, 2002)

heathly pizza just would taste like the real thing so i'll stick with teh real thing


----------



## Dero (Dec 18, 2002)

Don't look at me...I'm not going to say a word about it today!


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 18, 2002)

I don't wanna hear about it! ...although, the past couple of days...I haven't really been craving anything


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 18, 2002)

I will be having stuffed crust on Saturday! I HAVE been craving pizza


----------



## david (Dec 19, 2002)

Mmmmmnnnn... I wish I could join you for that!  In time my dear... in time!  Hey, if for some freak reason you can't go to The Arnold... I'll stay over in Chi-Town for a night possibly and we can do Chi-Town deep dish then!


----------



## ZECH (Jul 23, 2003)

PIZZA TIME!!!!!!!!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jul 23, 2003)

Damn...two weeks ago i had a bad one.  It was a Cheat day.  I ate 5 slice of pizza, 2 slices of cheescake, 2 sleeves of oreos and a pint of ice cream.  I needed it.  Although it was well over 600 grams a fat.  Along with that  I had 600 grams of carbs.  Yikes!  I'm on a cut phase.  Next day I was back on track.  I'm not worried...I am 10% Percent BF LOL.  Friday I have another day, but it will be a cheat meal.  Outback Steakhouse.  I have been dieing to try that blooming onion.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jul 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> PIZZA TIME!!!!!!!!


You just couldn't resist could you!


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jul 26, 2003)

*bump*


----------



## loki (Sep 12, 2003)

*pizza?*



> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I can come up w/ a good pizza recipe, but it still isn't going to taste like pizza hut!



well...where's that recipe?


----------

